# Cheese head cubing spring 2016 wisconsin unoffical comp



## David Jiang (May 30, 2016)

The comp will be on june fourth from 9:30-2 at the middleton library 7425 Hubbard Ave, Middleton, WI 53562. There will be a competitor gap of 40 people. Lunch will be provided. We will have 2x2 3x3 4x4 pyra oh and tentative mirror and team fac. There will be prizes for first place and certificates for other podiums if we have enough people. Lastly There’s no reg fee for the comp! email me to register @[email protected]


----------



## David Jiang (May 31, 2016)

The comp will be on june fourth from 9:30-2 at the middleton library 7425 Hubbard Ave, Middleton, WI 53562. There will be a competitor gap of 40 people. Lunch will be provided. We will have 2x2 3x3 4x4 para oh and tentative mirror and team fac. There will be prizes for first place and certificates for other podiums if we have enough people. Lastly There’s no reg fee for the comp! Contact [email protected] if you want to register


----------



## Mikel (May 31, 2016)

Will this be an official WCA competition or unofficial?


----------



## Mikel (May 31, 2016)

Team FAC? In the USA, FAC usually stands for Friday After Class which involves drinking alcoholic beverages. Does your library allow that?


----------



## David Jiang (May 31, 2016)

Mikel said:


> Team FAC? In the USA, FAC usually stands for Friday After Class which involves drinking alcoholic beverages. Does your library allow that?


No Fac like Team Factory, the library does not allow alcoholic beverages.


----------



## David Jiang (May 31, 2016)

Mikel said:


> Will this be an official WCA competition or unofficial?


unoffical, but after a few years if I get the hang of it I'm going to make it offical.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 1, 2016)

for mirror do we have to bring a full size mirror or can we just bring one of those small handheld ones?


----------



## David Jiang (Jun 1, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> for mirror do we have to bring a full size mirror or can we just bring one of those small handheld ones?


Size doesn't matter, as long as there isn't any sticker mods or any other way to see that it's changed


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 1, 2016)

David Jiang said:


> Size doesn't matter, as long as there isn't any sticker mods or any other way to see that it's changed


o ok, im assuming you just start the timer, look at the mirror, then stop it?


----------



## Dapianokid (Jun 1, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> o ok, im assuming you just start the timer, look at the mirror, then stop it?


what a scrub, even I know that you have to make sure it's on the table before you touch the timer

but if size doesn't matter, why do we even have mirrors?


----------



## David Jiang (Jun 1, 2016)

What even is this thread anymore


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 1, 2016)

I'd love to come, and it's not _too_ far (about 2 hours away), but on this short of notice I guess I'll stick with unofficial competitions on the forum and wait for an official competition I can get to.


----------



## David Jiang (Jun 1, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I'd love to come, and it's not _too_ far (about 2 hours away), but on this short of notice I guess I'll stick with unofficial competitions on the forum and wait for an official competition I can get to.


Wait so are you going to come or not?


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 1, 2016)

David Jiang said:


> Wait so are you going to come or not?



No, not this time. If it was official or if I knew further ahead of time I likely would, but as it is I don't think that for me it's worth the extra effort to get there. Best of luck, and I hope you have a great turnout!


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 1, 2016)

For para, do I have to bring my own parachute, or will I be supplied one?

Just saying, for professional things like a competition announcement, you should probably check your grammar and spelling a little more.


----------



## David Jiang (Jun 1, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> For para, do I have to bring my own parachute, or will I be supplied one?
> 
> Just saying, for professional things like a competition announcement, you should probably check your grammar and spelling a little more.


welp, there goes apple's auto correct


----------



## Loiloiloi (Jun 1, 2016)

for OH- do I have to bring my own hydroxide?


----------



## David Jiang (Jun 2, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> for OH- do I have to bring my own hydroxide?


What even are these questions.


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 2, 2016)

David Jiang said:


> What even are these questions.


are you going to answer the questions? you really should, or you may run into problems at the comp


----------

